# R34 Boot Lid Bumpers



## Woodstockuk (Mar 7, 2019)

Does anybody have a pair of the rubber boot lid bumpers knocking about? 

Cheers


----------



## Woodstockuk (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.rhdjapan.com/search/?q=84840-AA100


----------

